# Jolly Nice - Cirencester



## AAD44H (Apr 17, 2018)

Brilliant coffee - They use James Gourmet Coffee, fantastic farm shop and hot food as well!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Their KFP is banging, and their standard burger is delicious too! My go to on the way to stroud


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 17, 2018)

ShortShots said:


> Their KFP is banging, and their standard burger is delicious too! My go to on the way to stroud


Had the KFP on the weekend, it was lovely, fantastic place!


----------

